# Meguiar's Cordless Random Orbital polisher



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

hi
i'm looking for a car polisher/buffer

was looking at:
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/58139/best_buffers.html

cosmo came out good, any opinions? if i get one, hopefully a cheap one from ebay.

but have been offered a Meguiar's one, any opinions?

would ideally like a PC, porter Cable, but with transformer price on top etc. it's starting to add up.

so cosmo, meguiars are on the list, what do you think?
- i'm a beginner, so with me being a lazy (boy), i still want to ensure the car keeps ok


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

megs/cosmo is smae thing...ideal for putting on wax , but not man enough for swirl removal


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

even that is not in simple terms enough for a newbie alike

why is it no good for swirl removal.

if you had to choose between the cosmo or megs (take price out of the equation) - which would you choose if you had to.

also what polish and wax would you recommend? (something easily accessable and not OTT on price)


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

theyre the same unit ...get whatever is cheapest

its not powerfull enough to remove swirls

polish n wax...autoglym super resin polish, collinite 476 wax 

*edit.* just looked at your link, the cosmo isnt the same as the megs, but cosmo make a identicle one to the megs polisher , hope that makes sense


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Meg's machine and the Cosmo polisher are the same thing as far as I am aware. Just a different colour and substantial difference in price!  

Nethier has the torque required when applying sufficient pressure to the pad for defect removal and the machine will just slow/bog down.

I like the Clearkote products such as Vanilla Moose Wax Hand Glaze (VMWHG) and Carnauba Moose Wax (CMW). They are reasonably priced, very easy to use by hand or machine and provide a great finish for the money.  

HTH,

Alan W


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

so it doesn't have the power, but if i get it cheap enough, could be worth a shout.

any links to the wax and polish?

more interested to find a wax to use really, which is ok on a tool like these. as i guess the wax in the small pots can't be used? (or am i wrong, if they can how to get out of the pot and on the pads)


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

They're good for applying glazes and waxes.

Here's a link to the Clearkote website: http://www.clearkote.com/

Clearkote products are available from Serious Performance and CleanYourCar, approved traders on this forum.

Alan W


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

halford or any high st place sells autoglym

for collinite try one of the dw traders, or ebay


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

how much should i pay for a Meg's? It's over priced new at £100, but with not very good reviews, i presume it still does an ok job (but no where near as good as a PC), but how much?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

search for the cosmo version of the megs one....its yellow and identical to the megs one it was around £25 ish new, you see them on ebay from time to time


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> search for the cosmo version of the megs one....its yellow and identical to the megs one it was around £25 ish new, you see them on ebay from time to time


i think i know which one your on about

i've seen it somewhere tonight on the net, could be here.

so with the torque not being great, the meg's comes with two batteries as doesn't run off the mains.

think i saw the cosmo one on here, with someone changing the voltage of the battery some how, but i'm no electrical buff either so didn't understand (will search for it)


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

here it is:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=19274&highlight=Meguiar+Cordless


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

does anyone know where i find online with links the cosmo equivlent?


----------



## NavSG (Nov 26, 2006)

Clicky

:thumb:


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I've got one of the Meg's polishers, and i can tell you don't waste your money there ****...The battery life is terrible your better of doing your car by hand...


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

NavSG, thanks for the link, looks interesting: how does it compare to the Meg's one? Meg's one comes with two batteries. Also does it come with something to apply polish and wax and buff polish and wax?

what are the different pads you got there?

Sanchez: tell me more. battery life terrible, how long does it last for? tell me more bad and good pointers.
what have you done with yours, would you sale, if so price and with what?


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Don't waste your money, we have all done it in search of a cheap alternative to the pc. As above you are better off doing it by hand and save the money towards a pc. Even those who have a pc still apply sealants and waxes by hand
At the moment with such a good exchange rate it has never been cheaper to buy a pc. For less than £200 you should be able to kit yourself out with a pc and pads. Do a few cars when you get good for mates rates and you can get some money back. It won't make you a pro detailer overnight but at least your mates cars will be improved and you get a pc.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> on't waste your money, we have all done it in search of a cheap alternative to the pc. As above you are better off doing it by hand and save the money towards a pc. Even those who have a pc still apply sealants and waxes by hand
> At the moment with such a good exchange rate it has never been cheaper to buy a pc. For less than £200 you should be able to kit yourself out with a pc and pads.


Yep put the money towards a PC the battery ones are toys, I have the cosmo (now on 7.2 volts) and a 12 volt one, none are much use against the PC, they have no "guts" and bog down with the slightest pressure.

PC is the king for amatuer detailers/valeters/car cleaners, whatever we want to call ourselves!!!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

interesting, but i'm not one to charge mates
but your right, autopia is good, with exchange rate and 15% discount had.

why has Meguiars launched this product when most of the feedback i've heard isn't good (but many are comparing against a PC), when they are supposed to be top in the market?


----------



## NavSG (Nov 26, 2006)

p1tse said:


> NavSG, thanks for the link, looks interesting: how does it compare to the Meg's one? Meg's one comes with two batteries. Also does it come with something to apply polish and wax and buff polish and wax?
> 
> what are the different pads you got there?
> 
> ...


Mate dont waste your money, the King got a PC for £54 and Tranny for £16!

PC

Tranny

:thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks again, £54 awesome
i can't open ebay links at work, so will have a look later

looks like i might as well save and get a PC from autopia


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

update: 26 feb 07

as my car is in an ok condition, and not having enough funds for the PC, I managed to secure a good deal on a used Meguiars Cordless Polisher

The quality of finish, ease of use looks like just what I was after.

Hopefully it will be adeqaute for my needs, and will post again once I have used it.


----------



## NavSG (Nov 26, 2006)

Hmm, only good for applying glazes, sealant and waxes. Any defect removal with polishes will not be possible. Each to their own though !

:thumb: 

You really want this don't you:

:buffer: 

:lol:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

by eye, i can't see any defects, so hopefully this would be capable and to maintain the standards


----------

